# Toss up: Druga vs Mad Dog V2 PLUS mod advice



## JonaDTD (18/9/17)

Morning gents and ladygents, 

Starting to get itchy for a change up on device and RDA - @PistolJay can't recommend the OG Goon more, but as a relatively new vape user, I cannot justify the investment at this stage. A little background on my journey: 

First device was one of those Ego AIO's, was meh. Then got myself the Kangertech Nano, and then dabbled and swapped the original tank for the 22mm Serpent Mini and the change was phenomenal. 

I then got bored (literally a week later - RIP wallet) and bought myself the Avocado 24mm RDTA but that was chowing the single 18650 in the Kanger, so I found a great deal on the Sigelei Fuchai 213 on the forum and bought that. 

At that time, a mate of mine bought himself an Avo as well, and has let me mess about with his RDA on my setup, which is the Doode (weirdest. RDA. ever)

I may be useless at this but I am not enjoying building on the doode, the spanner idea is cool and all, but I dont have the time to wrestle with it constantly. So my thoughts are to flog the Avo and the Serpent Mini, and getting myself a decent RDA. Heard great things about the Druga, but the Mad Dog looks amazing too - I need someone to twist my arm about that. 

Also, debating transitioning from regulated to mech, and going for the Noisy Cricket V2 on the above setup based on RDA choice - however some may consider that a step back modwise. Once again, the floor is open to twisting my arm... 

Happy monday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (18/9/17)

Hi,

I've got the druga that I use on my noisy and it's an amazing combo! I don't use TC at all so for me the noisy v2 is by far the greatest mod I've owned because it does just exactly what you need it to with no hassles.

I also had a fuchai, minikin v2, kaos and a few other regulated devices, however the noisy has been the one that has made itself furniture in my arsenal.

The druga is great but wither like of rda's like the dpro by coil art now, in the same price range, I feel there's a lot more options than just the two you mentioned.

It's everyone to there own though, but just so you know the druga works beautifully on the noisy and it will be the same case on your fuchai. 

My advice though is to look at the coil art dpro... I'm planning on getting one of the entheon by psyclone mods comes in too expensive.

Hope this helps


----------



## Juvenile (18/9/17)

I have a goon authentic 24mm in new condition ss for R550 if you interested. 0783153101


----------



## Jengz (18/9/17)

Oh, forgot to mention, if u looking for flavour and don't mind a single coil rda, man oh man the wasp nano is one hell of a vape for a cheap cost! I highly recommend it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JonaDTD (18/9/17)

Juvenile said:


> I have a goon authentic 24mm in new condition ss for R550 if you interested. 0783153101



Hey man - the OG or the LP? 


Jengz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got the druga that I use on my noisy and it's an amazing combo! I don't use TC at all so for me the noisy v2 is by far the greatest mod I've owned because it does just exactly what you need it to with no hassles.
> 
> ...



Thanks for such an epic reply dude - thing is, I really narrowed it down to those two purely due to the build deck. I like a simple deck, no hassles and simple. That is my issue with the doode - its too gimmicky for my liking at this stage in my journey. Had a look at the dpro, deck looks fascinating to say the least!


----------



## Jengz (18/9/17)

JonaDTD said:


> Hey man - the OG or the LP?
> 
> 
> Thanks for such an epic reply dude - thing is, I really narrowed it down to those two purely due to the build deck. I like a simple deck, no hassles and simple. That is my issue with the doode - its too gimmicky for my liking at this stage in my journey. Had a look at the dpro, deck looks fascinating to say the least!


It's actually the opposite, having built both on the dpro and druga, the dpro is actually an easier deck to deal with, the postless deck makes things a lot easier.

The druga is also easy, just found the deck on the dpro easier and faster to get things done. The druga offers not space for bigger dual builds.

Like I said, it's all about preference just sharing my experience with both and know that whichever way you go, you will enjoy the experience


----------



## JonaDTD (18/9/17)

Jengz said:


> It's actually the opposite, having built both on the dpro and druga, the dpro is actually an easier deck to deal with, the postless deck makes things a lot easier.
> 
> The druga is also easy, just found the deck on the dpro easier and faster to get things done. The druga offers not space for bigger dual builds.
> 
> Like I said, it's all about preference just sharing my experience with both and know that whichever way you go, you will enjoy the experience




Oh wow! Thanks man - saved me a hassle for sure, but now to debate whether or not I should flog the Fuchai or not.... Ugh, closest to a mech I have ever played with was a mates Broadside and that was lovely, it just hits cleaner if that even computes.


----------



## Jengz (18/9/17)

JonaDTD said:


> Oh wow! Thanks man - saved me a hassle for sure, but now to debate whether or not I should flog the Fuchai or not.... Ugh, closest to a mech I have ever played with was a mates Broadside and that was lovely, it just hits cleaner if that even computes.


Ask @mc_zamo he has a broadside and he has used my noisy, the noisy is next level for me... for the price point and how it just works, game changer.

I use it on regulated series and it just hits different notes of juices as you adjust, I just love it man


----------



## JonaDTD (18/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Ask @mc_zamo he has a broadside and he has used my noisy, the noisy is next level for me... for the price point and how it just works, game changer.
> 
> I use it on regulated series and it just hits different notes of juices as you adjust, I just love it man



Awesome dude, so may end up going that route - V2 or V1?


----------



## Jengz (18/9/17)

JonaDTD said:


> Awesome dude, so may end up going that route - V2 or V1?


V2... @TheV has one for sale at vapecon prices and it looks newer than new

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JonaDTD (18/9/17)

Jengz said:


> V2... @TheV has one for sale at vapecon prices and it looks newer than new


PM sent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (18/9/17)

JonaDTD said:


> PM sent!


You won't go wrong bud! Let me know once you receive it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonaDTD (26/9/17)

Okay so - Druga bought, and even on the 213 its fantastic. Blows the doode out of the park (that reads terribly...) 

Noisy Cricket will be here tomorrow. Absolutely frothing for the new setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonaDTD (27/9/17)

Sitting pretty on the Noisy! First build details are a 10 wrap Nichrome 80 3mm ID coming out to 0.35 ohms!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JonaDTD (27/9/17)

Massive cheers to @TheV for all the help in getting it to the windy cape in record time


----------



## TheV (27/9/17)

JonaDTD said:


> Massive cheers to @TheV for all the help in getting it to the windy cape in record time


An absolute pleasure my friend 
She looks the absolute business with that Druga!


----------

